# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Big forehead!!!

## gagirl

I have a big forehead and would like to get frontal hairline advancement/forehead reduction. Can anyone tell me the closest place to Atlanta GA that offers this procedure? Thanks so much!!!

----------


## imloweringmyhairline

I am getting this procedure done in CA, I don't know anyone near ATL that does it. I have been researching it for 5 years now and I am excited that my dream is coming true.I have my expander in now and I have talked to other women who have gotten it and have had no problems..if you really want it I would highly reccommend it

----------


## Lillie019

GaGirl

Dr Jeffery Epstein in Florida does both hair transplants to lower the forehead AND the hair line advancement surgery . 

this is his website: http://www.foundhair.com/

I personally used a doctor in Arizona because it was closest to me. But, in my research Dr. Epsteins name kept coming up as a skilled doctor in this field. 

Good luck. I just received the hair transplants in April for the same reason; A high forehead. Pictures of my album are on this site. I am posting updates each month.

----------


## iwnt4headreductionsurgery

Can we get some updates? I plan to get hairling loweriing and forehead shaving this year.

----------


## gagirl

If I am wanting to lower my hairline about an inch, would it be better to get the hairline advancement/forehead reduction procedure or to get hair grafts?
I know the ha would cost around $7,200. 
How many hair grafts would it take and what would the cost be?

Thanks!

----------


## saneeze

where did you get that price from? my research has said over $10 grand

----------


## saneeze

@lilli019 Where can I see your pictures?

----------


## Lisa Learner

Definitely don't forget to ask for second opinions. Prices vary widely and many offices are known to be flexible on price under the right circumstances!

----------

